# Biggest tech support chuckle in a long time!



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

My brother in law called this past weekend after attempting to make several music CDs.

He painstakingly selected the tracks, carefully timed the lengths, and diligently designed a very cool disc label with pictures and the tracks on the CD....and then put a label on *both* sides

He wants to know why it won't play in his CD player.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

You WON'T scratch it that way!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

ALBUMS have labels on both sides!!!


----------

